# top tray



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

here's the top tray. take a look everybody.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah, look but don't touch! Very nice, vicegrips.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

don't notice the 53%. they are healthy and happy.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice selection


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Matt, one more picture like that and I am going to make the hour drive and come down there and rob your ass!!!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Very nice, Matt!! Great assortment


----------



## mikedaddy (Oct 19, 2007)

nice top tray! since the holidays my top tray is pretty bleak! Need to buy some expensive singles on of these days... I think im down to three 'special occasion' smokes..


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice....I like the looks of that Camacho on the right....:dribble:


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

hey lok


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

looks mighty fine
great selection there!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Like the small Tats--forget what they are called---Nice selection Bro! Nice!!!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Nice, you should bring them all the next time we get together!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey you gonna smoke that series v:biggrin:


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

I didn't think you had anything left after all of your bombings.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

That's cool, Think I will take a pic of my top tray, and post. Of coarse I will need to bring up some of those guys buried deep for the photo opportunity.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Vicegrips may have started something here ... a top tray gallery. Cool!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

patefengreen said:


> Vicegrips may have started something here ... a top tray gallery. Cool!


i think that would be great! I like to keep my choice cigars in the top tray to remember how lucky i am and check them out at least twice a day. i'd like to see some of everyone elses favorites too.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

The one on the far right looks like one of the older Camacho Diploma's... <G>


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> The one on the far right looks like one of the older Camacho Diploma's... <G>


you're spot on squid!


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

You definitely have some top shelf smokes.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Very nice selection. I'll take one of the Oliva Serie V, one Tat red label, ...........:lol:


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> i think that would be great! I like to keep my choice cigars in the top tray to remember how lucky i am and check them out at least twice a day. i'd like to see some of everyone elses favorites too.


Not me, I stick the big guns deep down, Keep my high inventory ones up top


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Verry nice selection!!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Ok Matt, I am loading the 9mm now, never flash an MBIII and Tats infront of me as a dare to rob you.....


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow thats a nice selection of sticks.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

very nice. TOP SHELF INDEED! :whoohoo:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

canney said:


> Not me, I stick the big guns deep down, Keep my high inventory ones up top


Thinking the same thing--now I wonder whats under the Top Shelf!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I see a lot of my favorites in there! Note to self: hide all of the MB's and Tat's from Greg...


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

Yummy!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice smokes I like the Tats


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice top shelf, Matt.


----------

